# Beak Smell



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

I've noticed Mercedes beak smells. It's a sort of sweet milk smell. The other bird has the same thing and I've looked it up and I've found a thread on another forum where their birds have the same thing. I was just wondering if that was a normal occurrence or not.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

There should not be any smell coming directly from the beak, when there is it is usually not a pleasant smell and could be the indication of a crop infection but it does not sound like that is what you are noticing. Budgies do have a sort of overall sweet odor, maybe that is what you are sensing.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Cody is right . But birds do have a characteristic body smell, just like any living creature does. If it’s a generally pleasant smell, it’s normal.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Some people think their budgies smell like hay.
Others on Talk Budgies have said they like sniffing their birds. :laughing:
As Cody indicated, as long as the smell is not unpleasant then it is considered to be "normal".*


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

I am so glad to know I am not the only one who likes sniffing my bird! :laugh:


----------

